# Mail : connexion smtp impossible



## Miss Marion (27 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir, 
Depuis cette après midi j'ai un souci en effet sur mon mac j'utilise l'application mail avec gmail mais je n'arrive plus à envoyer les mails. je les reçois il n'y a pas de soucis mais a chaque fois que je veux envoyer un mail, un message s'affiche: _*impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.(mon adresse mail). les connexions à l'hôte sur les ports ont échoué.*_ 
En fait mon SMTP est déconnecté mais j'ai beau vérifier dans les paramètres et chercher des solutions sur internet sa ne fonctionne pas et reste déconnecté. 
Pouvez vous m'aider je désespère sa fait plusieurs heures que je cherche a ce que sa refonctionne. d'autant plus que j'ai un iphone et que la sa fonctionne pour l'envoie des mail. Avec la même adresse mail mais ce que je viens de remarquer et qui est nouveau suite a ce souci,c'est lorsque j'envoie un mail de l'iphone, c'est comme si il partait aussi de l'ordi car il y a le bruit de l'envoie.

merci pour votre aide


----------



## jackcyr (28 Octobre 2014)

J'ai moi aussi le même problème.
j'ai 3 comptes mail: gmail (qui fonctionne correctement), yahoo et hotmail dont les serveurs smtp sont à priori déconnectés.
Je ne peux donc pas envoyer de mail sur ces 2 adresses.
J'ai essayé moi aussi toutes les modif, notamment de port mais sans efficacité.
Si vous avez une solution...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Dans les préférences de Mail, pour le compte Gmail vous avez plusieurs choix pour le SMTP. Il est possible que le SMTP que vous utilisiez soit déconnecté. Dans ce cas il faut en choisir un autre.

Chez moi c'est smtp.gmail.com:_moi_ qui est opérationnel.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2014)

jackcyr a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi le même problème.
> j'ai 3 comptes mail: gmail (qui fonctionne correctement), yahoo et hotmail dont les serveurs smtp sont à priori déconnectés.
> Je ne peux donc pas envoyer de mail sur ces 2 adresses.
> J'ai essayé moi aussi toutes les modif, notamment de port mais sans efficacité.
> ...


 
plein de sujets là dessus

le passage à yosemite 
migration ou clean install?

pop ou imap?
wifi ou ethernet?

-
bref , faire l'usuel 
 test session NEUVE , crée PAR yosemite
à 99 % tout baigne
et faudra alors nettoyer Mail session usuelle
--
@Himeji
gmail n'est pas en jeu c'est même le seul qui marche !


----------



## jfkm (28 Octobre 2014)

Même soucis avec @gmail sur Mail depuis ce soir...

Je n'y comprends rien... Ca fonctionne bien de mon iphone, mais pas du Mac.

Il reçoit bien les courriers, mais impossible d'en envoyer... Serveur d'envoi smtp Gmail déconnecté...

(Yosemite depuis plusieurs jours, ca passait très bien avant ce soir).

Et ca fonctionne avec le mac de ma femme, avec un gmail et yosemite également.

Dans mon cas, Yosemite en clean install, wifi.

IMAP activé dans Gmail.

J'ai tenté à partir d'une session invité, idem...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h14 ----------

J'AI TROUVE !!!!!

Ouvrir Mail

Préférences

Comptes

Choisir le compte Gmail qui déconne

Ligne " Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) " : cliquer directement sur le Gmail  puis sur "Modifier la liste des serveurs SMTP " qui apparait en déroulant.

On tombe sur le Gmail concerné.

Dans le bas, j'ai retapé mon @ gmail dans " Nom d'utilisateur" et mon mot de passe.

Puis OK.

Et le smtp s'est connecté enfin...

Si ça peut aider...


----------



## dainfamous (28 Octobre 2014)

jfkm a dit:


> Ouvrir Mail
> 
> Préférences
> 
> ...



Merci,

j'avais le meme pb et je viens d'essayer et cela semble OK (n'apparait plus comme deconnecté)

on verra avec le temps.

encore MERCI


----------



## jfkm (28 Octobre 2014)

Je confirme que tout refonctionne ENFIN normalement après xxx essais d'envois de mails, xxx extinction/allumage du Mac. 

Quel plaisir d'entendre ce doux bruit du mail qui s'envole de lapplication mail  !!!  :rateau:


----------



## Miss Marion (28 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir, j'ai réussi a résoudre mon problème après avoir galeré pendant près de 6h sur le net. J'ai finit par trouver la solution grâce au liens suivit qui m'a demandé mon adresse mail. ensuite ils m'ont donnés toutes les donnés a vérifier dans le compte mail. En effet maintant sa refonctionne. Voici le lienqui m'a aidé.

https://www.apple.com/fr/support/mail-settings-lookup/

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3276?viewlocale=fr_FR
j'espère que cela vous aidera aussi.


----------



## nicogala (30 Octobre 2014)

J'ai le même souci depuis quelques temps.
J'ai 2 comptes laposte.net sur Mail et l'un des deux me pose problème à l'envoi : échec de connexion smtp.
Les réglages des 2 sont identiques.

Je viens de supprimer toute trace de Mail dans ma session et je viens de recréer mes 2 comptes : tout fonctionne.
Mais finalement non, tout recommence très vite comme avant.

J'ai à la fois un message me disant que le nombre de connexions est trop élevé (erreur 421) et ce message ci : 


READ Oct 30 11:55:56.496 [kCFStreamSocketSecurityLevelNone]  -- host:smtp.laposte.net -- port:587 -- socket:0x11754a4f0 -- thread:0x11749f2d0
250-mwinf8508-out hello [Mon adresse IP], pleased to meet you
250-HELP
250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN
250-SIZE 44000000
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-8BITMIME
250 OK

J'ai l'impression que le problème est revenu (lié ou pas ?) sur la réinstallation toute propre de Mail lorsque j'ai ajouté un alias à mon compte qui déconne...

Ce qui est particulièrement rageant c'est que ça faisait 11 ans que ça tournait sans problème et que ça déconne sans rien avoir modifié, et que repartir de 0 dans Mail n'a pas changé grand chose...


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2014)

de meme pour moi: mes comptes sont a nouveau deconnectés donc hop passage à Airmail 2, depuis je reçois et j'envois sans soucis!


----------



## nicogala (30 Octobre 2014)

J'a oublié de préciser que ce n'est pas lié à Yosemite puisque je suis sous 10.6

Mais en fait c'est même plus vicieux que ça : appelons mes comptes "compte A" et "compte B" :

A peu près 9 fois sur 10 Compte A se connecte sans souci et Compte B me fait le coup de l'erreur.
1 fois sur 10 Compte A fait échec et Compte B réussit à se connecter (et à ce moment là les mails partent bien pour Compte B)

Je n'ai donc plus les 2 comptes connectés au serveur smtp de manière simultanée comme ils l'ont toujours fait jusqu'à présent...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2014)

nicogala a dit:


> J'a oublié de préciser que ce n'est pas lié à Yosemite puisque je suis sous 10.6
> 
> Mais en fait c'est même plus vicieux que ça : appelons mes comptes "compte A" et "compte B" :
> 
> ...


en passant ton picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dit encore autre chose ( 10.5)

t'as peut etre tout simplement la plist mail de ta session qui est corrompue ( banal)
la changer
ou l'autre fantaisie du moment ( sur certains OS depuis quelques jours)
 c'est l'imap free 
le choix SSL qui va et vient et meme à divers couacs

tu ne dis pas chez qui sont ces comptes


----------



## nicogala (31 Octobre 2014)

La plist a été effacée (j'ai tout effacé : caches, prefs, dossiers Mail, app support etc.) puis les comptes re-créés dans un Mail "tout neuf" 

Je suis chez Free et les comptes sont chez laposte.net

Si je mets smtp.free.fr le message part bien mais n'arrive pas chez le destinataire, il part dans les limbes du néant...

Le message de rapport de connexion de Mail "250-mwinf8508-out hello [Mon adresse IP], pleased to meet you" , m'a fait passer un coup de ClamXav car j'ai songé à un malware (c'est possible hein) mais c'est négatif.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Octobre 2014)

nicogala a dit:


> La plist a été effacée (j'ai tout effacé : caches, prefs, dossiers Mail, app support etc.) puis les comptes re-créés dans un Mail "tout neuf"
> 
> Je suis chez Free et les comptes sont chez laposte.net
> 
> ...


et pourquoi le smtp free?
alors que la poste a les siens?

et y a même un fil PILE là dessus  d'il y a 2 jours chez arobase

( avec même laposte qui dit bien ...smtp laposte)
http://www.arobase.org/forums/messages-perdus-avec-poste-net-probleme-smtp-t26706.html


----------



## nicogala (1 Novembre 2014)

Parce que quasiment partout on conseille d'essayer avec le smtp de son FAI, donc j'ai essayé.
Ça aurait pu fonctionner avant ce que le gars décrit dans ton lien.

Mais bon c'est pour dire que ça aussi j'ai essayé.
Et que mon problème reste entier.

A noter que lorsque mon Compte B parvient à être connecté et envoyer des mails, si je sélectionne un alias de ce compte ça ne fonctionne pas.

Donc si je résume j'ai perdu :
- possibilité d'avoir 2 comptes connectés simultanément
- possibilité d'envoyer un message via un alias


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Décembre 2014)

On ne peut plus choisir son smpt directement dans la fenêtre d'envoi de mail sous Yosemite?!? Je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire revenir cet possibilité dans les préfs...


----------



## Marco31 (7 Décembre 2014)

J'étais moi aussi bloque depuis le passage à Yosemite (clean install) sous Mail, pour envoi via smtp par Free (ils restaient bloqués dans la liste d'envoi)
J'enrageais et j'ai testé plusieurs trucs sans succès jusqu'à ce soir : bingo !
Donc, pour ceux que ça peut aider : Préférence/comptes/ en bas, dérouler serveur d'envoi et choisir "modifier la ilste des serveurs" puis, dans la fenetre qui s'ouvre, "Authentification, sélectionner "aucune" puis tout fermer, et ça marche, les mails partent enfin... Le bonheur, j'vous jure...:rateau:


----------

